# אם לא היא אז אף אחת יותר טוב כלום מכמעט



## cfu507

Hi, I would you translate it to English:
אם לא היא, אז אף אחת
יותר טוב כלום מכמעט
Thanks


----------



## yoyo53

If not her, than no one. Better nothing than a little bit.
אני מקווה שזה עוזר.
יואב


----------



## cfu507

Hi Yoav. Thank you.
I thought about "almost".


----------



## yoyo53

Yes,
You could use [almost] if you like. In that case I would say:
If not her, than no one. Almost better than A little bit. (or some)
יואב


----------



## yoyo53

Sorry the last post.   a little   is written with a small 'a'


----------



## cfu507

yoyo53 said:


> Sorry the last post. a little is written with a small 'a'


 
You can edit your posts if you've made a mistake or want to add something.


----------



## Mjolnir

Just a small correction:
If not her, (th*e*n) no one.

The second sentence is pretty weird.


----------



## elroy

The second sentence can be translated as "Better not at all than almost."

Sorry yoyo53, but "Almost better than a little bit" is not correct at all. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## yoyo53

majolnir       oops!
     elroy            תודה!


----------

